# Uraltour Bags



## jimmybagadonuts (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone have any info on these bags/company? Google not turning up much. Not a bad looking bag for the price. Also makes seat bags as well.

Uraltour Custom Frame Bike Bicycle Bag Tracking Number | eBay

Uraltour Cycling Bicycle Bike Saddle Packs Seat Bag Tracking Number | eBay


----------



## notnee (Apr 6, 2012)

it is the company from Russia
URALTOUR.COM -


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

me and some of the other guys over on UKFATBIKEs have some on order , we will update with a wee review once they arrive. 

I figured for the cash they were worth a punt. 

Got a 20" frame bag and a seat bag on their way


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Trail_rat said:


> me and some of the other guys over on UKFATBIKEs have some on order , we will update with a wee review once they arrive.
> 
> I figured for the cash they were worth a punt.


^^That^^
And i'm probably going to use the seatbag only a few times a year, so i dont want to spend to much on it.


----------



## slackman99 (Jun 6, 2009)

Also ordered a seatpack to see what they're like (for the money)


----------



## reagenward (Mar 1, 2006)

So I realize I will look like a shill due to a very low post count, but I figure I should reply because I just received my uraltours frame bag. He shipped it almost immediately (to the point I was suspicious, this being a custom bag) but it took over a month between Russian Post saying 'shipped to US' and me receiving it.

It fits my Salsa Fargo XL perfectly. I asked for a reflective strip and two compartments separated horizontally with a velcro divider, and it's exactly what I requested. I don't have a fancy one for comparison, but I imagine this is not nearly as nice as the fancy ones. It doesn't have YKK zippers, it doesn't have flaps over the zips to keep out water, etc, but I'm sure he'd do that if requested.

Based on this unit, I'll be buying more from him. If I were going on the GDR, I'd probably have everything done custom with custom materials and custom compartments and all that jazz. For my light bikecamping needs, this bag is more than enough.

Pros: Amazing price and very quick turnaround. Product is exactly what I requested. Good quality, very nice stitching and cutting, nicely finished edges even on the velcro straps. Looks to be quite durable. He was very good about confirming every detail via email. Sent photos of finished unit and packaging, sent tracking #.
Cons: Slow international postal service. Wish I had requested a third downtube strap. Wonder about zipper quality, but have no basis for concern other than unrecognized brand.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

It does look worth a punt. Did anyone get their seat bags yet?


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I am curious about this operation as well. I communicated with him/them briefly with a question but wasn't ready to pull the trigger. But he was very prompt in his reply. And the prices are great! Considering a seatbag...


----------



## jimmybagadonuts (Sep 19, 2010)

I ordered and received his seat bag, and I am quite impressed with it. No frills, bells, or whistles, just a simple nice bag in a heavy duty fabric (won't win an weight weenies awards). Fits my bike well and seems to carry a load well, although I have not given it a good test yet. Comes with a rain cover as well. Stitching and seam work is top notch.

Took a long while to get here (30+ days) but communication was great and the cost can't be beat.

I recommend him, and probably will order some more gear. Just be prepared to wait a bit on the delivery.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

jimmybagadonuts said:


> I ordered and received his seat bag...... bla,bla,bla....


Exactly what Jimmy said.
And for 1/4 of the price (EU prices) of a Revelate Designs Viscacha, i think it's a great deal if you only have to use it a few times a year.


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/iLgjW5t.jpg
i just recived a full set of bags from ural...
nothing but praise at how they can produce custom bags at that price
id get in quick if you are after some good bags at damn cheap prices cause i dare say they will go up in price


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice set !
Can you show and tell a bit more about the handlebar harness ?


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

it has 2 straps over the bars and then another strap that i guess goes around the stem?
im still not 100% sure and havent really tired that hard to sort it out, the mounting of the handlebar bag is prob the only thing that may be an issue for me


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe you can post some pics ?
Some are attached to the crown of the fork.


----------



## tripped (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just ordered a seatbag based on this thread - i'll let you know my thoughts once received.


----------



## rshauvin (Aug 10, 2010)

*Experience with Uraltour*

I too just pulled the trigger for a four bag set.....before I thought to check here for reviews. Glad to see the responses are positive. "Mike" at Uraltour has been very responsive to me too....just let me know the bags will be done in four days. Keep in mind that the top tube bag, the frame bag and handle bar bag are custom made.....to ANY dimension you want....height or width. Very cool....these are not cookie cutter bags. I was nervous at first....thought that I might be throwing money away on a scam.....but feel much better now. I also googled Perma, Russia and read up on the city....very interesting.....dang....it's cold here in winter, but nothing like Perma Russia. These people are obviously pros when it comes to living and working in frigid temperatures. 
Will post a follow up when the bags arrive.


----------



## thestoutdog (Nov 28, 2011)

rshauvin said:


> I too just pulled the trigger for a four bag set.....before I thought to check here for reviews. Glad to see the responses are positive. "Mike" at Uraltour has been very responsive to me too....just let me know the bags will be done in four days. Keep in mind that the top tube bag, the frame bag and handle bar bag are custom made.....to ANY dimension you want....height or width. Very cool....these are not cookie cutter bags. I was nervous at first....thought that I might be throwing money away on a scam.....but feel much better now. I also googled Perma, Russia and read up on the city....very interesting.....dang....it's cold here in winter, but nothing like Perma Russia. These people are obviously pros when it comes to living and working in frigid temperatures.
> Will post a follow up when the bags arrive.


I am having trouble finding an email address for these guys, any help would be awesome!


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

[email protected]
that will get u in contact


----------



## thestoutdog (Nov 28, 2011)

emp? said:


> [email protected]
> that will get u in contact


Thanks Josh!


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

Heya, can anyone that has bought some of these comment on the quality. Tons of people said they ordered and would give a review, but havn't.

Close to pulling the trigger on a seat bag, and maybe a handlebar bag from there guys. Looks like its a toss up between them and Wildcat gear. The Uraltour stuff is significantly cheaper, and maybe not as user friendly, but its less than half the cost.


----------



## slackman99 (Jun 6, 2009)

The quality is good on my seat pack, especially for the process. My only criticism is the type of buckles and clips used make it quite difficult to synch up tight as to get them right you have to adjust before clipping the buckles together.

Also the Velcro tag to go round the seat post is far too long meaning the two sides of the Velcro don't meet each other As they pass by each other on my skinny seat post meaning I need to pad it slightly.

My wildcat bar harness let's me tighten up when it's all mounted to get it really tight (plus is uses better materials and is better made). But you pays your money you take your choice.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

I purchased the Uraltour seat bag through eBay and received it in about 3 weeks time. It came in as advertised, and as you can imagine, you get what you pay for. For my setup, I feel like the bag does not taper in enough towards the seatpost. When it is packed, it tends to rub on the back of my legs when spinning. Also, the opening or mouth of the bag does not seem to be as large as the main body, so it is difficult to get packed.


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

How much vertical seat post is required for the seat bag, and are you using it on a 26 or 29er?

At $45 thats basically half the cost of any other comparable style seat bag. 

They sell a full 4 piece kit with custom frame bag for $150 or so it appears on their site, thats quite literally the cost of most places custom frame bags alone. It makes it very tempting for me to get a full matching set at that low of a price.


----------



## thestoutdog (Nov 28, 2011)

kustomz, have you contacted Mike @ Uraltour to voice your concerns? I know being on the other side of the world can sometimes make things difficult, but he has been very accessible and helpful to any questions I have had. Keep in mind that I have yep to purchase a single bag from him yet either. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

steveohio - I am using it on two different bikes an On-One Scandal 29er and a 700c steel framed gravel bike. I would think that you would need at least 250mm of exposed post to use one? But that is just a guess.

thestoutdog - I have not contacted them with any concerns, but would have thought a well designed and tested product, no matter the price level would have the bugs worked out already?

Here is a pic of the Uraltour bag with my bivi shelter and poles packed into it.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Kustomz, I don't want to hijack this thread, but a comment and question about your Scandal -- (1) the fork looks great on that frame, and (2) how does the AKA do on dirt/gravel roads? PM me if you don't want to divert on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

eugenemtbing, I'll add some thoughts to keep it on topic: Notice the angle of the bag is pretty steep. The more level the bag, the less the front taper interferes with your pedal stroke. I had in my mind that you could strap it on and have it stay more level, but it will move up or down on the seatpost when you hit bumps, depending on how the load is packed in the bag. It seems as if the velcro sleeve had been rotated 10-15 degrees more clockwise around the nose, it would have a tendancy to stay more level. Of course I am not sure how this would effect other riders with less seatpost showing and possible tire clearance issues?

As for the Scandal, the On-One fork is the smoothest and most compliant _feeling_ rigid fork that I have owned, to include Surly, Salsa, White Brothers, and Niner. The Scandal is a fairly competent gravel and adventure rig, but the Geax AKA and Seguaro tire combo is less than efficient in covering miles. I rode the Farmhouse Classic last year, which is a little over 100 miles, and suffered with my tire and 1x9 gearing choices. For a long gravel journey, I would recommend something with a ramped center knob like a Clement LXV. And at least a 42 on the front ring, otherwise you are just a passenger on the downhills waiting for the flat land to come back in so you can start pedaling.

Of course the greatest thing about the Scandal is the Swapout system! You can quickly change the bike from geared to single speed in about 20 minutes time. I also have a diffusion black Rock Shox SID RLT setting in the corner waiting to go hit the heavier featured singletrack, another 10 minute swap. The On-One Scandal, a great bike at a super good price!


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

Bump. All, I'm seriously considering a frame bag. Anyone else have any pictures of their bags to share? Would appreciate it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Two guys I toured with used these bags. Here are a couple photos.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bumping this old thread, sorry.

I am in talks with Uraltour about getting the entire kit for $150usd. I asked about the top tube bag that runs the length. I am curious how this bag is being received by those who have it? Since it adds some height I would think your sensitive bits would hit this bag and be annoying when dismounting the bike.

Let me know how you use this bag and if it bothers you. Thanks!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I just ordered a seatbag via ebay from these folks and e-mailed with "Mike" of Uraltours. At $55 shipped it was worth the experiment for me. It already shipped (I ordered yesterday eve) so they are pretty on it. 

Will provide feedback when I receive it and have a chance to look it over. Scheduled to arrive early to mid-February. From Russia with love...

BTW, both of the pics above are included in their e-bay ad.


----------



## peippo (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone ordered from Uraltour lately? Placed an order and paid for a few bags last week, but didn't receive an order confirmation of any sort, and also have not received a reply to my email asking for one. Just wondering because it was mentioned they are very quick to respond, delivery is fast etc.

Edit: Got a reply today :thumbsup:


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

peippo said:


> Anyone ordered from Uraltour lately? Placed an order and paid for a few bags last week, but didn't receive an order confirmation of any sort, and also have not received a reply to my email asking for one. Just wondering because it was mentioned they are very quick to respond, delivery is fast etc.
> 
> Edit: Got a reply today :thumbsup:


Bought a bag from them 8 weeks ago. Quick reply and shipping. I know Mike @ Uraltour hasn't been on Ebay in a while recently. Never known them to hang anyone out to dry though.


----------



## peippo (Feb 3, 2008)

Received my bags today (seat & handlebar), only took a couple of weeks from order! Everything seems to work fine, good quality, especially for the price.

Also got the pogies, they were a bit of a letdown since they seem to have very little - if any - insulation. They were very cheap though so maybe it was to be expected.


----------



## Rock89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone explain me how I order the bags?

If I chose a bag I come to PayPal.

Where can I choose the "custom" colour?
Where can I choose the dimensions for the "Uraltour Bikepack"?

I can only add the "Uraltour Bikepack" to card and then pay but not choose any details.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I see a small text box which you can enter dimensions and color choices above the PayPal button.


----------



## peippo (Feb 3, 2008)

Or you can just order the bags & send detailed information and photos of your bike via email. That worked fine for me.


----------

